# where to buy Mirror Block Cube?



## Stryker X7 (Mar 10, 2009)

you know... the cube with blocks that are not the same size.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 10, 2009)

Deal extreme has them here. I'm sure there are other places that carry them, but none that I can name off the top of my head.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 10, 2009)

DealExtreme have the Mirror Blocks/Bump Cube for $20.99 (free worldwide shipping) and according to owners on twistypuzzles it is the genuine article with a Rubik's brand stamp under the tile on the centre opposite the thinnest side.

EDIT: Damn! Beaten to the reply!


----------



## Johannes91 (Mar 10, 2009)

You could try emailing Hidetoshi; see this post.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 10, 2009)

msemtd said:


> EDIT: Damn! Beaten to the reply!


Your post was better  
I wasn't completely sure if it actually was genuine.


----------



## cookingfat (Mar 10, 2009)

I got mine from hobby_japan on ebay, it was quite cheap, about $30usd including delivery to the UK, he sent my item 1 day after I paid and it only took just over a week to arrive from Japan, which I thought was pretty good. 

It's the official item, all packaging is correct and comes with japanese instructions. 

here's the link to his shop > http://stores.shop.ebay.co.uk/Hobby-Japan_?_sid=209948944&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14&_pgn=1

just search for mirror blocks.

These are really cool, you should get one. 

I'm thinking of getting some of the shade shifting stickers from cubesmith for it. They should look really cool.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 10, 2009)

if you don't mind waiting a long time (it's unavailable now) you can get one at thinkgeek


----------

